# I've been given 2 rabbits



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

My hubby's cousin dropped off 2 rabbits at mine last night. I have had to leave them in their small hutches for now (they're 4ft) until I can sort out larger more suitable, permanent accommodation.

So here they are:



















They are both male and unneutered so are separate for now although I plan on getting them neutered and bonded with a wifebun each.

Name suggestions? They have been known as Measles and Thumper but I am not overly keen on those names, especially Measles!! :nonod:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous! I like island names personally, although I know they aren't to everyones tastes. Lewis, Coll and Rhum are on my males list for the far off future!


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

You could try bonding the 2 boys together if you wanted. However, wifebuns are also lovely! The bond would also be easier.  

Keep updating us! :001_wub:


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Awwww cuties! I like Thumper


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't think I'm up for a buck/buck bond lol They need neutering first anyway so I may reconsider closer the time.

I didn't name the 2 buns I have, I let the kids choose but not this time!! :lol: Last time I ended up with Dora bunny explorer and Billy the rabbit named after their cousin. 

Thumper is not so bad but it's a very obvious name for a rabbit. I like the idea of naming them after islands its just finding island names that suit them.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

How about Diego to go with Dora ?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> I don't think I'm up for a buck/buck bond lol They need neutering first anyway so I may reconsider closer the time.
> 
> I didn't name the 2 buns I have, I let the kids choose but not this time!! :lol: Last time I ended up with Dora bunny explorer and Billy the rabbit named after their cousin.
> 
> Thumper is not so bad but it's a very obvious name for a rabbit. I like the idea of naming them after islands its just finding island names that suit them.


There's also Arran and Harris


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

H0lly said:


> How about Diego to go with Dora ?


H0lly don't even joke about it! :laugh: Every time I look at Dora (my bun obviously not your woof) I sing the theme tune to Dora the explorer so imagine having the Diego theme tune also stuck in my head on a daily basis...that's mental abuse that is! haha


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> H0lly don't even joke about it! :laugh: Every time I look at Dora (my bun obviously not your woof) I sing the theme tune to Dora the explorer so imagine having the Diego theme tune also stuck in my head on a daily basis...that's mental abuse that is! haha


Think how pleased the Kidlets would be


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

H0lly said:


> Think how pleased the Kidlets would be


They have outgrown Dora and Diego now  Its all about spongebob square pants and iCarly these days!!


----------



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

Lol my kids are still figuring out what to call the rabbits we just came across. It's bad enough I let them name the chinchillas lilo and stitch Ben has tree frogs called Ben 10 and Kevin 11....I am dreading the outcome...good luck lol


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Gorgeous bunnies.

My bucks were called Milo and Jake.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

there both gorgeous!!! 

what about spot and toffee lol worse than obvious bunny name me thinks. 

what are there personalities like?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I like unusual human names personally. Have a look at baby name websites for boys names


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> there both gorgeous!!!
> 
> what about spot and toffee lol worse than obvious bunny name me thinks.
> 
> what are there personalities like?


Well Thumper is really friendly and comes hopping straight over for cuddles and likes being picked up, cuddled and brushed. Measles is quite shy and will hold back until he is sure that I have food on me :lol: He is friendly when he comes over to say hello but dislikes being handled too much it's mainly on his terms and then he'll turn around and hop away. He thumps more than Thumper! :laugh:

I quite like unusual names so I am going to take my time and really think about this.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Heres 100 this to start with 
http://baby-names.familyeducation.com/popular-names/boys/


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Fankoo!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I like Logan, Diego and Eli from that list


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I quite like Henry and Noah from the list.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> I quite like Henry and Noah from the list.


I've decided that's what they will be called because hubby wont let me call our baby either of those if its a boy! :laugh: So Measles will now be called Noah and Thumper will now be known as Henry  Yay!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> I've decided that's what they will be called because hubby wont let me call our baby either of those if its a boy! :laugh: So Measles will now be called Noah and Thumper will now be known as Henry  Yay!


Welcome to the petforum family Noah and Henry


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Welcome to the petforum family Noah and Henry


I was so excited I had to update my siggy


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

Love their names 



> Gorgeous bunnies.
> 
> My bucks were called Milo and Jake.


That's really weird as my first lops were called Jacob and milo


----------

